# How can i reformat an iBook?



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

My friend gave me an iBook and i wanna reformat it but the problem is he has forgotten the password to the user account and doesn't have the system cd's either. The OS is a Mac OS X is there anyway i can burn the System cds or another way to reformat.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as the rules state, we won't help with password problems, and as the system is copyrighted, its against the law to download and burn install cds. and without the system install cds, there is no way to reformat and install. if its a g4 ibook, you can buy the current apple os for $129 from most computer retailers, or from apple.com.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Indeed. Alright i was looking at other OS's also and im starting Computer Systems Engineering Technology course at college. I think ima just install Yellow Dog Linux on that pc. Would iBook G3 Dual USB Late 2001 (October 16, 2001) - Minor revision

* 600 MHz
* 15 GB Hard Disk (most models)
* Mac OS X 10.1
* (Other specifications same as Dual USB)
be able to run YDL good? And would this be a good enough OS to do Perl,etc. Also is there any eye candy that can make YDL look like a Window or Mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

now your asking questions that belong in the unix forum. but my question is thus: do you have $50 to buy ydl, and does the ibook have a dvd drive? if no dvd drive, then you need to spend $100 to get it on iso, which then you have to burn to cd before you can use. at that price, you can just about get apple's os, which you know will work flawlessly on that ibook.


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

The only thing I can think of doing to reformat your mac is to start it up in firewire target disk mode (hold down the t key during startup.) Connect it to another mac running OS X, and run disk utility from that mac.


----------



## Weapongod30 (Aug 13, 2007)

Not in a pestering way, but how about an update? Since you havent posted here in a bit, I am assuming you solved your problem. If you havent, then let us provide more help.


----------

